# PetCo Groomers



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I got a call today from the gal that has been grooming my guys for many years.She worked at PetCo for a long time,I found her after many other bad experences with groomers. Anyway she was head groomer there but had decided to start grooming in her home.She was finding that Petco had changed & she didnt feel comfortable staying there any longer,so she gave her notice.I had always told her if she ever left that I wanted to know as I wouldnt want anyone elese to groom my babies,and gave her my phone number. Rita told me that she left 2 days befor her notice was up,she had gone into work & found out that they were letting the "bathers" groom dogs now.So she quit on the spot! She was so upset that many customers were unaware that now Petco was going to allow untrained ppl. to groom dogs! She was horrifed,as I would be to know that! So I just wanted to let anyone that took their babies there to be groomed that chances are the person grooming them would not have gone to school for grooming!
Rita lives around an hours drive from me,but I dont care.To me knowing my babies are being groomed by her,someone that HAS gone to school to groom & someone that is very caring,loving,gentle ETC. The drive is well worth it to me!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Aug 11 2005, 04:49 PM
> *I got a call today from the gal that has been grooming my guys for many years.She worked at PetCo for a long time,I found her after many other bad experences with groomers. Anyway she was head groomer there but had decided to start grooming in her home.She was finding that Petco had changed & she didnt feel comfortable staying there any longer,so she gave her notice.I had always told her if she ever left that I wanted to know as I wouldnt want anyone elese to groom my babies,and gave her my phone number. Rita told me that she left 2 days befor her notice was up,she had gone into work & found out that they were letting the "bathers" groom dogs now.So she quit on the spot! She was so upset that many customers were unaware that now Petco was going to allow untrained ppl. to groom dogs! She was horrifed,as I would be to know that! So I just wanted to let anyone that took their babies there to be groomed that chances are the person grooming them would not have gone to school for grooming!
> Rita lives around an hours drive from me,but I dont care.To me knowing my babies are being groomed by her,someone that HAS gone to school to groom & someone that is very caring,loving,gentle ETC. The drive is well worth it to me!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89611*


[/QUOTE]
omg!! Thats horrible, thanks for sharing that, I never liked PetCo


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

that's sooo unfair. i think your groomer should report what they're doing.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, that explains Massimo's sister, Angel's horrible cut then. All choppy and uneven....I decided the SECOND I picked Massimo up that I was going to groom him myself. I'd rather ME make him look bad than PAY someone else to do it. LOL Not to mention, I don't know what exactly is going on at some places.....I want him treated right.


----------



## parker (Jul 19, 2005)

This really explains my horrible experience. I am a neurotic parent and must get Parker groomed even if he still look clean to some. I pick him up and he did not look any different and normally when he's groomed he is snow white. I call the manager a couple of days later and explained that Parker did not look like he had a bath or smell like shampoo. He offered to groom him over but I requested a refund. Also FYI the open bar at treat bar had some little bitey bugs all over all of the treats and the week before I bought vanilla pretzel from there and begin to notice these little red looking bugs on Parker and I bet they were from PETCO. I brought this to the associates attention and she said it's like that all the time and the manager proclaimed it has never been a problem before. PETCO BAD NEWS in my book.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by parker_@Aug 11 2005, 06:12 PM
> *This really explains my horrible experience. I am a neurotic parent and must get Parker groomed even if he still look clean to some.  I pick him up and he did not look any different and normally when he's groomed he is snow white.  I call the manager a couple of days later and explained that Parker did not look like he had a bath or smell like shampoo.  He offered to groom him over but I requested a refund.  Also FYI the open bar at treat bar had some little bitey bugs all over all of the treats and the week before I bought vanilla pretzel from there and begin to notice these little red looking bugs on Parker and I bet they were from PETCO.  I brought this to the associates attention and she said it's like that all the time and the manager proclaimed it has never been a problem before.  PETCO BAD NEWS in my book.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89655*


[/QUOTE]

gosh you got REALLY unlucky. that's ridiculous.


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

I can't stand the groomers at my petco either. I took duke on their grand opening and had him shampooed and blow dried and he look great but when I went back agian the girl that groomed him didnt work their she was only there to train. But I thought ok they will still know what they are doing. so I took him back for a shampoo and blow dry when I picked him up he smelled like wet dirty dog and he had a large matt on his bottom, he had no matts when i took him in. he also has 2 dead fleas on him and he has never had fleas. we will NEVER go back!


----------



## iHEARTmaltese (May 30, 2005)

I don't like PetCo either!!! PetSmart is so much better in everything pet-related, not just grooming. I went to PetCo just to get Bailee's nails trimmed, and they had closed up shop 3 hours before their listed closing time!!! The lady in the store told me that they normally do that if there is no more appointments. To close up so eary because they don't have any appointments, no wonder they are not very liked.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by iHEARTmaltese_@Aug 12 2005, 02:21 PM
> *I don't like PetCo either!!!  PetSmart is so much better in everything pet-related, not just grooming.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89903*


[/QUOTE]
I actually reported one of PetSmart gromers to the store manager.As I was buying some treats I was watching through the grooming window and she was being very careless & rough to a dog she was brushing.She wasent even looking at the poor dog,she had her head turned talking to another groomer as she kept yanking the comb through his coat.The poor baby was crying & struggling to get away from her harsh treatment of him


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Unfortunately (for me) I live in a rural area, there is no other store near that sells the food I feed my dogs besides Petco. And it takes me 30 mins or MORE depending on traffic (sometimes 40 mins) just to get there. I’d rather go somewhere else......preferably closer


----------



## iHEARTmaltese (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Aug 12 2005, 12:39 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually reported one of PetSmart gromers to the store manager.As I was buying some treats I was watching through the grooming window and she was being very careless & rough to a dog she was brushing.She wasent even looking at the poor dog,she had her head turned talking to another groomer as she kept yanking the comb through his coat.The poor baby was crying & struggling to get away from her harsh treatment of him








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89917
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh poor baby!!!







Well now that just shows, it's hard to find the right groomer, no matter where they are at.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Okay, seriously, most of us aren't trained professionals and we do darn fine jobs of cutting our dog's hair...I think it all depends on the person. Anyone can see if one side is shorter than the other side, etc.

I think alot of the time many of them are rushed, because if most of us take our time, the cuts are pretty darn decent!!!!









~Elegant


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

at a petco near me.....a dog died







i guess they used a kennel dryer on a pomeranian (which we arent supposed to use at petsmart)....and i guess the kennel dryer was hot air.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Aug 12 2005, 05:13 PM
> *at a petco near me.....a dog died
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
OMG







that is so sad. Poor little thing. Tortured to death! Didn't it bark or signal to anyone that something was wrong? OMG!!!









~Elegant


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant+Aug 12 2005, 07:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG







that is so sad. Poor little thing. Tortured to death! Didn't it bark or signal to anyone that something was wrong? OMG!!!









~Elegant
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90038
[/B][/QUOTE]
I have heard of that happening several times







Thats why when my 3 are groomed they are only hand dryed. I wish I had the nerve to groom them myself,but Im a big chicken







And I love Rita my groomer!


----------



## RAZMO (Dec 23, 2004)

We groom our little girl Jasmine ourselves. She gets so stressed when we leave her. She had one really bad experience, when I picked her up I wanted to beat the women up.Mypoor baby was actully screaming when she saw me. But we still have to have her nails trimmed because she won't let us near them. Had it done at the vet and she charged us $30.00 which I thought was excessive. The last time we had it done at Petsmart for $8.00 and we watched and the girl could not have been nicer. Looking for a good groomer is a crap shoot. Then you never know what goes on behind closed doors!!!!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I take Lacey to Petsmart...I love my groomer there. But I did cancel my last appointment. Lacey was only suppose to have a shampoo and blow dry, no hair trimming or anything else. When I called to comfirm my appointment I was told that my groomer would not be bathing or blow drying my Lacey. Someone I did not know would be doing that. I only let MY groomer touch Lacey and no one else. She knows Lacey and is very kind and gentle with her. This bather did not know my Lacey and was going to put her in a cage to blowdry her. Lacey is only hand dried and my groomer know this. I wanted Lacey hand dried and was told no! This bather basically told me that she knew what she was doing and there was no difference in hand drying or cage drying. My Lacey would freak out if she was put in a cage and a blow dryer was aimed at her. I love my groomer and she is the only one that I trust to groom Lacey. I pay her extra, and I mean a lot extra, and tip her very well. Good groomers are very hard to find and mine means a lot to me. I requested that my groomer do the bathing and drying but was told that was a job for a bather not a groomer. If I wanted Lacey trimmed then my groomer would do that but for now on a bather would bath and blow dry her. Don't know what I am going to do. I called one of the higher end grooming shops and spoke with them. I wanted to make an appointment and was told to drop Lacey off between 8 and 8:30 and they would groom her. I asked what time I should pick her up and was told I would be called. From my understanding they get to the dogs when they get to them. I was told that Lacey would be in a cage and they could not tell me how long it would take. I told them I would like to pick Lacey up around 10 and was told that was impossible. I asked them how long it would take to groom her and was told they didn't know and I would be called when she was ready. I was told they have been doing this for years and they know what they are doing. Made me uncomfortable. I want to know when Lacey will be ready because I don't want her there any longer than she needs to be. I guess I am just an overly protective mom.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

LaceysMom,I have a few suggestions for you...

Maybe you could go to Petsmart and talk to the groomer. Maybe she will do Lacey from home for you. 

Have you thought about going with a mobile groomer? That way they are in your driveway the whole time, some let you "check in" on your baby and if possible, you might be able to sit and watch. 

Or if all else fails, you could even do the grooming yourself.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i dont know how they do it at other grooming salons...but here: there are only a few ways. 1-is the force air dryer(around $300, and it blows out cold air). all dogs get this done...unless they REALLY freak out. it can dry a maltese (puppy coat) in like 5-10 minutes. i can bathe and dry a golden retriever in under an hour. 2-towel dry...if the dog gets really scared of the dryer. but everyone prefers the force air dryer. even after the towel...theyr'e still wet....so we put them in the kennel dryer. the kennel dryer doesnt even dry the dog that much(cold air comes out). its supposed to help if the dog is just a little damp. and even then...they're in there for 30 min-an hour. 

dogs that we cant kennel dry: chihuahua, pugs, lhasa apso, shih tzu, papillons, ---so any dog with a flat face or that suffers from collapse tracheas. 

BUT!!!! maltese arent listed. so we're allowed to kennel dry them. 

the last way to dry them---with a hand blowdryer(which can be cold or hot air...but only the groomers have that). 



so i have no idea how the petco dog had died. it freaks me out to think that they have something with hot air or something.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Aug 12 2005, 05:13 PM
> *at a petco near me.....a dog died
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
omg







That's horrible!!!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by parker_@Aug 11 2005, 06:12 PM
> *  Also FYI the open bar at treat bar had some little bitey bugs all over all of the treats and the week before I bought vanilla pretzel from there and begin to notice these little red looking bugs on Parker and I bet they were from PETCO.  I brought this to the associates attention and she said it's like that all the time and the manager proclaimed it has never been a problem before.  PETCO BAD NEWS in my book.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89655*


[/QUOTE]

I had this happen to me too, with the vanilla pretzels. So Gross :new_Eyecrazy: 
Now I get treats online that are sealed, well worth the cost of shipping. I didn't like that open bar kind of thingy anyway


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Aug 20 2005, 09:51 AM
> *I wanted to make an appointment and was told to drop Lacey off between 8 and 8:30 and they would groom her.  I asked what time I should pick her up and was told I would be called.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92473*


[/QUOTE]

You are not being over-protective at all!! This exact same thing happened to me. I dropped Harley off at 8 am - there was one other person there waiting for them to open up, so I KNOW he was second in line. 

They told me they would call me when he was ready .... of course I was expecting a call no later than 10 am. 
By 12 noon, still no call, so I called them .... the response ... "oh, you can collect him in about an hour" Sounded to me like they hadn't even started!! 

I turned up at 1pm sharp, and there he was, the ONLY dog there, in a CAGE!!!!! I was absolutely disgusted & furious!! Harley had been through enough so I didn't want to raise my voice or make a scene, I just wanted to get out of there! I practically threw the money at the lady & stormed out. To think, my poor baby had been sitting in that cage for at least 4 hours!

That's the last time I use that particular groomer. You have to be so careful. I don't know anyone in my area to ask for a groomer recommendation, so from now on, I'll be doing it myself!

Sorry, this isn't about Petco - but just thought I'd share my story - there is no such thing as being over-protective!!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I called the local PETCO to get my Tucker groomed. I asked for any appointment at their least busy time as I was staying from beginning to end. We took Tucker and my eyes never left him. 

I took his shampoo, conditioner and his brush. I told the groomer what and where I wanted him trimmed. Nails, mouth area, eyes, ears if needed, tail and tummy area. From where I was standing I could see the girl that bathed him. If the groomer had any questions she asked me.

For me it was a good experience. By selecting a time when they were not busy and staying there made this nervous mom feel better.
Here is a picture of the after cut.


----------

